# George Walker on the Old Testament and the promise of eternal salvation



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 18, 2022)

The third difference which the Schoolmen make, and which only the Papists do hold, is, that the Old Testament did only promise eternal blessings, and the eternal inheritance, and did foreshew them in Types, as in the blood of Sacrifices, Christ’s Blood, in the promised Land, the inheritance of Heaven, and such like: but it did not give them till Christ the Testator was dead. But the New Testament doth promise, and also give and exhibit the things promised. This difference is very false and impious, and is easily confuted by the former Doctrine, and by the whole Scriptures. For that which only promiseth, and giveth not, is not a Testament, it is never in force, neither ratified at all; for being in force by the Testator’s Death, it must needs give as well as promise. If the Testator’s Death never come between, then it is no Testament. But the Old is a Testament, and was in force, and did give, and doth give Grace, as well as promise it.

This the whole Scriptures shew; for the Legacies promised and given in Christ’s Will, are Himself, with all his benefits which doe accompany him.

First, his Conception and Birth, most holy without spot, to sanctify our conception in sin, and our unclean birth.

Secondly, His perfect righteousness of life, to make believers righteous.

Thirdly, His Death and Sufferings, to ransom them from eternal death, and Hell, by satisfying for their sins.

Fourthly, His Spirit, with all saving Graces, as Faith, and such like, by which they come to have Communion with him of his Son-ship, inheritance, righteousness, and right to all blessings, Temporal, and Spiritual. ...

For more, see George Walker on the Old Testament and the promise of eternal salvation.


----------

